# DIY Corner trap



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

I would like to seek some opinions. I am getting ready to build some traps. For 2 corners what I was going to do was use 703 at 6" deep 24' wide. My question is, since the ceiling is 8 feet high should I make the trap 8 feet also or around 7 feet since the back of the trap will be exposed? I have attached a little drawing to show how it will be away from the wall.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd go floor to ceiling.

Also, by the time you buy enough 703 to do 6" straddling the corner, you can actually build solid triangular chunk style absorbers of the same height from the same amount of material with the same 24" face size. They'll stick out less in your room and perform better down in the really deep bass.

Bryan


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

Bryan,

Thanks for your reply. I am a little confused on a few things you mention. To do what I was planning on will take 6 pieces of 703 per corner (I got 288 square feet of 703 plain 2” thick for under 275$ delivered). I don’t see how I could make a solid triangular chunk design with that amount (6 pieces) or how they would stick out less. My thought was to cut the 703 at the corners to a 45 degree angle so by the time I got to the inner most piece it would be 20 to 18 inches wide with 45 degree corners so everything would fit flush to the wall (hope that makes sense). Also, wouldn’t the trap benefit from having to side exposed instead of just one? Thanks.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

When you cut triangles to put in the corner, each panel yields 8 triangles so at 2" thick per panel, that's 16" height per panel. Six panels will give you 96" of coverage (8 ft.). Also, they would fit right up against the walls in the corner. I don't believe that there would be any benefit to leaving a space with chunks but I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong. Brian is correct that the chunks would perform better than 6" of panels.

Bob


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

Bob,

Thanks for the reply. Man it sticks being ignorant in math. Chunks it is than for those two corners.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

No problem. This URL is a good reference and has a cutting pattern for the 703:

http://forum.studiotips.com/viewtopic.php?t=535

Bob


----------

